# Molly the tree surgeon!



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Molly loves sticks, the bigger the better! but this is on a whole new level even for her! (It was fallen she didnt break it)






She sat in the garden with it once home for ages! Her pride and joy! Daft dog!

Feel free to watch more of my videos if you want. Well all need a break from IF and my dogs are my break 

/links


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

This made me laugh, I feel like I haven't laughed properly in ages. What a great dog you have!!


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

The close up on her face half way though was ace....she looked very pleased with herself!!   x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

That made me smile during a rubbish day. Thank you - she is lovely. I love the idea of her thinking "what of it, humans, nothing to see here". X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Love that! Bless her


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

That is fantastic- she looks so pleased with herself! 
Thanks for posting.
BQ xxxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Love her!

Even got an immediate giggle from my OH - but then he is as dog daft as me... 

Turia x


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Amazing! 
Had a good chuckle and agree her little face half way through 

Do you hire her out to chop down trees? I have a few that need doing!!


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad you all enjoyed it  she is 10yrs old and still and fun as ever


----------

